# What Can I Use to Permanently Fill Holes in Sump Pump "Poly" Tubing?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

kmcrawford111 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have some small holes in my sump pump discharge hose. I'd like to fill the holes and stop the leaks. I was looking at "JB-Stick" and JB "Waterweld" but apparently neither works well on polypropylene or polyethelyne plastic, according to the JBWeld website. The hose is listed as simply "poly" on the package. It is some kind of plastic.
> 
> ...


Why not just replace the hose?


----------



## kmcrawford111 (Jun 26, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> Why not just replace the hose?


Seems wasteful to me, especially consdiering the hose is relatively new. If I can buy a small amount of material to fix something, to me that is better than throwing it away.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not going to support the penny pinching stance here. Why gamble with the value of your home's contents because you don't want to buy a $10 hose? That is the same kind of baling wire and duct tape reasoning that contributes to the slow demise of many homes.

Honestly, a sump pump should be hard-piped in PVC or ABS pipe. Your pump likely has a threaded connection that can easily transition to pipe. $20 for pipe and fittings, and you've got an installation that will outlast the pump itself and will never leak.


----------



## kmcrawford111 (Jun 26, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I'm not going to support the penny pinching stance here. Why gamble with the value of your home's contents because you don't want to buy a $10 hose? That is the same kind of baling wire and duct tape reasoning that contributes to the slow demise of many homes.
> 
> Honestly, a sump pump should be hard-piped in PVC or ABS pipe. Your pump likely has a threaded connection that can easily transition to pipe. $20 for pipe and fittings, and you've got an installation that will outlast the pump itself and will never leak.


It's a small leak, so there isn't much of a gamble as far as I'm concerned. Part of the concern is the noise that the leak makes just outside of the master bedroom window (and I prefer to cool the house with the window open). The hole seems to have started because I made too sharp of a turn with it by the stub out. I do have PVC from the pump to the stub on the back of the house. The hose I have mentioned runs from this stub to the drain for the retention pond. 

My plan is to probably replace the hose with PVC, but it will have to be trenched in and buried. And the hose is around 75 ft. long, so it's going to be a big job - much more than $20. For right now, I want to keep using the hose, and I don't see any reason to replace it if I can fix it with some type of filler, especially if I can use whatever leftover filler I have later on something else. When the hose becomes truly unrepairable, then I'll do (or have done) a permanent repair, but my only intention with this question was to find out if there is something available to fix what I have now. If nothing is available, so be it. 

This is a seperate issue, but my sump pump runs every few minutes. I have water coming in the sump pit constantly. I bought the hose to see what would happen if I ran the hose all the way out to the drain for the retention pond instead of having the water spill out onto the yard about 2/3 out (though the water does not collect on the surface close to the house). So far, it seems to have helped quite a bit. I've been using a kilowatt hour meter on it and also timing it and it running about 60% as much and dropping.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

It may just keep getting more hole as you patch them. You still need a piece of hose even if you use PVC or pipe because as it turns on and off it will most likely cause the pipes to rattle. The tube (which many people use a radiator hose) acts as a vibration damper. Also I would start that project now rather than in the middle of winter. If you live in a cold area.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Why do you ask for advice, refuse to listen to any and do what you want to do anyways?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree with everyone else to simply replace the hose, but you can cut the hose at the leak and install a coupling.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

If you just plain don't want to replace the hose, some good duct tape or electrical tape might work. If I understood you correctly, the hose is outside so, even if it leaks just a little, this might be good enough. Otherwise, you guessed it, replace the hose.


----------



## kmcrawford111 (Jun 26, 2008)

rjniles said:


> Why do you ask for advice, refuse to listen to any and do what you want to do anyways?


And just how am I refusing to listen? Do you mean not doing what some have suggested - replacing the hose? What's wrong with that? Am I bound by some contract to do what is suggested here?

I very much appreciate everyone who has taken the time to respond and offer advice. I am not the least bit ungrateful. 

With that being said, it should be clear by now that I don't want to replace the hose. It's probably temporary anyway, so yes, I don't want to spend another $10 on more hose when I might be able to spend less (and use fewer materials) instead. In fact I may already have something lying around to use for this that I'm unaware will work for this situation. I wanted to know what might work _to patch_ the hole.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

You asked permanent. You got an answer. You proceeded to whine about spending 10 dollars. 

Seems to me like any 'DIY patch job' on any type of hose is ANYTHING but permanent.

Worst thread of all time.

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


P.S. I'm just curious what kind of corrugated hose is rated for pressure. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I bet this is what you have, isn't it?












> 1-1/4" diameter
> Compresses to 6 ft. and expands to 24 ft.
> Kit contains 24 ft. of expandable corrugated hose - one male adapter and one steel hose clamp
> Connects directly to sump pump or 1" PVC pipe for use as a condensation line for air conditioners or other gravity drain applications
> Hose holds its shape when bent


----------



## kmcrawford111 (Jun 26, 2008)

Alan said:


> You asked permanent. You got an answer. You proceeded to whine about spending 10 dollars.
> 
> Seems to me like any 'DIY patch job' on any type of hose is ANYTHING but permanent.
> 
> ...


Yeah, permanent... _way to patch the existing hose_. 

No whining going on here. I have no problem spending $10. 

I'll take you up on your bet as to which hose I have. What are your terms?


----------

